# What exactly is the dating policy?



## ravenskylarmoore (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm going to be blunt and admit I have a big crush on the PMT/PML, and I have before he even had the role. What is the policy for that? I know team members can't date their direct supervisors. There is a couple in my store who the TM got moved to cashier so they could still work in the same store. I'm in softlines so would it be ok? Also, I don't plan on anyone finding out anyway.....


----------



## JohnSith373 (Oct 23, 2020)

Official policy is anyone that supervises you, direct TL, all ETLs, SD. This also includes HR and AP to avoid favoritism and shortage.
Unofficially, some stores don’t want a supervisor position in the store to date any TM in the store.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 23, 2020)

Anyone who supervises...yada yada.....Can I date Mrs. Captain?  45 years of supervision.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 23, 2020)

Silly shit rule for adults (most are) but they have to do it that way.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2020)

Only because many 'adults' don't know how to be discreet.
Or, when things go south, they don't handle rejection well.
In short, it turns into a high school drama which most people don't wanna witness or be a part of because they're just trying to do their job.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 23, 2020)

Dating policies are pretty standard in any work place, in particular to the hierarchy.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 23, 2020)

If you're in softlines I don't think there would be an issue with you dating the PMT, but be discreet regardless.

The rules around dating people in your chain of command are right and proper things, because either you get preferential treatment because you're dating the boss or everyone will assume you are and what happens if you want to break up with the boss.......and ain't nobody got time for that shit.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 24, 2020)

This should cover everything.









						I'm Lost! - The Target Dating Thread
					

The Dating Guide!  I was weirdly bored today and see so many questions on this board (and in my own store actually...) about what is allowed and who can date who. Disclaimer though...anything is technically possible depending on who you know and what HR will allow pending investigation. However...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				




Could have sworn we had this stickied.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 24, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> This should cover everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was in the I am lost forum. Then got combine with General.


----------

